# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello (again)

## activeman

Hi everyone,  
I say hello again as it has been a while since I have been on the forum.  More due to life events than anything else.  
I am now moving house and looking for recommendations for a quality building and pest inspector in Perth, WA.  
I will put up photos of my reno in the go-to-whoa thread.  
Cheers
Rob

----------


## Bros

Hello again we are still here.

----------


## Marc

What? You are going awhoa again?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Can we change your username to notsoactiveman?  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

wot area Rob? 
can recommend a pest inspector
maybe an old builder to do inspection - can't recommend any of those that specialise in just inspecting (bunck of wan...s)
both wouldn't venture far from 6070 tho.

----------


## activeman

> wot area Rob? 
> can recommend a pest inspector
> maybe an old builder to do inspection - can't recommend any of those that specialise in just inspecting (bunck of wan...s)
> both wouldn't venture far from 6070 tho.

  it would be down the hill  :Smilie:  
probably around north perth area

----------


## activeman

> Can we change your username to notsoactiveman?

  slacktiveman ? 
slothlikeman ? 
more that I haven't posted rather than been inactive

----------


## toooldforthis

> it would be down the hill  
> probably around north perth area

  ah, a flatlander  :Smilie:  
that's my old stomping ground. Leederville/Coolbinia.
can't recommend anyone around there tho sry.

----------

